# I live in the Sun City West, AZ area and am looking for another pigeon



## adaboo3131 (Dec 19, 2021)

I've rescued birds all my life and love everything about it. I recently was sitting next to a pigeon nest I often did to listen to the baby's and watch them grow. Mother bird there my baby pigeon out one day and that was a wrap. Hes my bud, and I want to get one for my son as he keeps trying to take HT lol must be very friendly but other than that, back story won't effect it. Just a single stay at home mom with time to love another bird 🕊 I'm not sure if I put my email or wait for replys? Hopefully we get some. My son's ok the edge of his seat lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would call local wildlife rescues and animal shelters. Also, if you are on Facebook, please try Palomacy. Also you might ask local feed stores if there are breeders near you who may have a bird you can adopt. Good luck. Remember thattwo males will not get along. Better to have two females or male-femalepair.


----------



## Gay Fisherperson (Sep 14, 2021)

adaboo3131 said:


> I've rescued birds all my life and love everything about it. I recently was sitting next to a pigeon nest I often did to listen to the baby's and watch them grow. Mother bird there my baby pigeon out one day and that was a wrap. Hes my bud, and I want to get one for my son as he keeps trying to take HT lol must be very friendly but other than that, back story won't effect it. Just a single stay at home mom with time to love another bird 🕊 I'm not sure if I put my email or wait for replys? Hopefully we get some. My son's ok the edge of his seat lol


Hello! I happen to raise a number of pigeons from chicks to adults that rejoin the wild flock where I live/work in San Francisco. I plan to visit my friend in Arizona again in the coming months and would be more than happy to bring one to you should you still want one. Happy to answer questions. My name is Jeremie. [email protected]


----------



## cottonwood (Mar 25, 2019)

adaboo3131 said:


> I've rescued birds all my life and love everything about it. I recently was sitting next to a pigeon nest I often did to listen to the baby's and watch them grow. Mother bird there my baby pigeon out one day and that was a wrap. Hes my bud, and I want to get one for my son as he keeps trying to take HT lol must be very friendly but other than that, back story won't effect it. Just a single stay at home mom with time to love another bird 🕊 I'm not sure if I put my email or wait for replys? Hopefully we get some. My son's ok the edge of his seat lol


YOU ARE EXACTLY WHAT THE ARIZONA RACING PIGEONS FANCIERS ARE LOOKING FOR, A NEW MEMBER. I KNOW MANY RACING PIGEON FANCIERS IN ARIZONA. CONTACT ME IF YOU WANT TO RACE PIGEONS, 573 604-1201 IN SOUTHEAST ARIZONA.


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

How do I post in the adoption forum ? I need helo
With a pigeon couple , they beee a home in Arizona and they do not race , they are unable to fly well . Thank you


----------

